# Galco COP 3 slot



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

I ordered a Galco COP 3 slot holster for my Beretta 90-Two back in January. I still haven't seen it and my dealer can't tell me when I might. Does anyone else think that this is way too long to be waiting for this?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The delay may be based on the fact that Galco does not make a Cop 3-Slot for the 90-Two. You might point that out to your dealer, if you ordered directly though him.

If you ordered directly from Galco, PM me your name and I will look up your order.


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I was hoping you would see this. I ordered it from my dealer, but I wondered about it being available for the 90-Two because it was not listed on the web site. The dealer told me that Galco has been paid for it, something about its ordered, invoiced, paid and then they will make it. Maybe a custom order?? The dealer is Ellwood Epps in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We have no such order from Ellwood Epps. I also checked with the custom shop. They have no pending custom orders for a Cop 3-Slot, and no history of such an order. In any case, they'd decline such an order.

Maybe Epps went through a distributor. But even if they did, they wouldn't get a Cop 3-Slot that would be "Galco approved" for the 90-Two.


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for checking it out for me, I will have to make a call to them and see whats going on.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

With what Mike said, I'd be darn leary about that dealer now. Myself, any time I'd be waiting for a holster that long it darn well better be coming from one of the better "custom" made to order guys.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Its possible the dealer was acting in good faith. Many times you will get a dealer that orders from a third party distributor and not the factory. 
The dealer makes a phone call to get something assuming it exists. The person taking the order at a distributor isn’t necessarily a gun guy, and he handles product from 100 different manufacturers he takes the order and passes it down the pipe. 
The purchasing agent for the distributor tries to order the part from the factory. The factory tells the purchaser the part doesn’t exist. If the purchaser drops the ball, and fails to advise the salesman he can’t get it, and the salesman doesn’t call the gun store.
If they drop the ball at this stage, it is very possible for the dealer to think he has it on order. He and his salesman will assume its on back order.

This scenario is not as far fetched as it seems.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Having done ordering, done parts counters and that side of the counter, the dealer should know thier products they're ordering. The dealer should have a part number of either the manufacturer or by what the distributor uses for the given item. Even any dealer up here i order from, on the rare occasion I don't bring the manufcaturers #, he looks it up and finds it before ANY call to the distributor is placed. Call it preparation or call it homework.


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I got everything sorted out, they had ordered for a 92, not a 90-Two. So I did the only thing I could... Traded it on a new Sig 226 Stainless


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

You traded your Beretta for a Sig?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cop 3-Slot for a P226 is no problem. :mrgreen:


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yup, Beretta gone. No great loss, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it( shot 3-4 inches left at 7 yds)


----------

